# Chinese Artillery Development | Updates and Discussions



## LKJ86

*PLZ-05 155mm Self-propelled Howitzer*

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## LKJ86

*PLL-09 122mm Self-propelled Howitzer*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

*PCL-09 122mm Truck-mounted Self-propelled Howitzer*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

*PCP-001 82mm Vehicle-mounted Self-propelled Mortar*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

*PLZ-07B 122mm Self-propelled Howitzer*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

*PTL-02 Wheeled Tank Destroyer*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

*PHL-03 Multiple Launch Rocket System*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 76th Group Army
Qinghai-Xizang Plateau
2018.8.7

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 74th Group Army

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 76th Group Army
2018.7.13

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

The only real towed gun left in PLA asset will be the 152mm gun which is in small amount operational unit. Other than that, all Calibre is mobile like SPH or air mobile guns. Truly modern.


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 76th Group Army
August 9, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 71th Group Army
August 8, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 77th Group Army
August 9, 2018




















https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/QOq1Ui5ddRIaTKSPnhU5-A

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/6005843218/4271771521419096

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 77th Group Army
August 8-11, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 72th Group Army
August 10, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 77th Group Army
July, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 74th Group Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 80th Group Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 71th Group Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/u1BZIaA5edxLLEblhkciCg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 74th Group Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 76th Group Army
August 18, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 71th Group Army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 79th Group Army
August 20, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

August 17, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 75th Group Army
August 23, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 80th Group Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 74th Group Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 77th Group Army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

Zhen Bang! Jia you! xiongdi men Jia You!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

woah~


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 71st Group Army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 74th Group Army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 79th Group Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 72nd Group Army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

"PHL-16" Inducted

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 74th Group Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 76th Group Army
September 10, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 79th Group Army
September 11, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*聊聊内装155毫米车载加榴炮的独到之处 *

喜之狼 喜之狼的军事札记 今天

某军事刊物微信号发送了一组某型车载火炮测试的图片，据其分析是外贸型155加榴炮，但本狼放大图片后，看到了该火炮典型的半自动立楔式炮闩结构（外贸系列45倍、52倍155加榴炮都是横楔炮闩配套药包或模块发射药，没有任何理由再开发一款外贸的立楔炮闩火炮还配套发射药筒），联想到前不久国内炮兵列装155毫米车载加榴炮的消息已得到证实，本狼认为该炮就是我军最新型的155毫米车载加榴炮。从图片一分析该车载炮的设计思路和总体布局，真是独树一帜、叹为观止啊，禁不住拍手叫好起来。







国内05式履带自行加榴炮采用了半自动立楔式炮闩，能够实现半自动开、关闩，和流传出来的测试中的车载炮一致，由此推断该炮是与05加榴炮相同身管系列的最新型内装155毫米车载加榴炮（上图为05加榴炮的炮尾——展品）


各国现有的大口径车载榴弹炮的设计思路，都是采用越野能力、承载能力较强的重型卡车底盘，将火炮的火力系统安装在车体底盘后部。因为卡车底盘无法直接承载火炮发射时的载荷，各国大口径车载炮几乎无一例外的都是采用在车体后部设置一（两）个或多个大型液压驻锄，在发射时利用驻锄将底盘顶起，主要由驻锄来承担发射的后坐力，将后坐力传导至地面。

由于安装在底盘之上，火炮“上车”后也必然造成火炮炮尾较高（重型越野车为保证高通过性，均采用大直径轮胎和高底盘，尺寸高是必然的），装填手装弹十分的困难，即便一些车载炮利用驻锄形成一个装填手的站立平台，但炮手要将动辄几十公斤的炮弹托起装弹入膛也并不现实。解决这个问题较多是采用设置输弹机协调器的办法，由装填手直接将弹丸放入协调器（如法国的凯撒8×8车载炮），协调器接弹后可根据不同的射角对正炮膛轴线，推弹入膛。同时，因为底盘较高，安置在车体两侧的弹药箱也需要设置“踏步”，方便弹药手拿取弹药。这些似乎都应该是顺理成章的。

















作为车载炮高颜值的CAESAR 8×8和ATMOS 8×8由于都采用了“高大”的重型8×8车底盘，它们都设置了大型驻锄和输弹机协调器，虽然能够在各种射角情况下完成装填，但结构复杂，重量大。


太高、太长的载车底盘虽然承载能力和防护能力得到提高，但并不适合在山岳、丛林、高原、山地等地形快速机动或通过铁路输送，并不符合国内炮兵装备“全域机动”的要求。







采用大型驻锄的车载炮，由于驻锄重量巨大，使整车重心后移，在复杂地形机动状态时爬陡坡是个大问题。












对于乌克兰最新的Bogdana车载榴弹炮，本狼百撕不得其姐，这破玩意儿的炮尾除了一杆推弹杆别无他物，这么高到底是塔酿的怎么实现装填的？


新型内装155车载加榴炮另辟蹊径，该车载炮采用了我军第三代重型高机动性通用战术车辆的底盘，此底盘采用了半主动独立悬架技术，这种悬挂不但能够在高速公路和野外路面之间可调变换弹性刚度，以适应不同路况，提高通过能力和乘坐舒适性，而且基于这种悬挂还有一种调整底盘高度的功能。但进入发射阵地后，处于在发射状态是时，可自动将车载炮底盘悬挂降到最低，此时，底盘处于“低趴”状态，车体重心下降，然后将悬挂系统“锁死”，使用底盘和车轮形成一个整体，避免底盘受弹性悬挂的影响，也避免悬挂部件在火炮发射时受损。在此状态，车体的6个大尺寸宽断面越野轮胎同时接地，和驻锄一起承担后坐力，也能起到一定的缓冲作用，这样在车轮和两只驻锄的共同作用下，在极短的时间内就可恢复发射后带来车体震颤，大幅提高射击稳定性。当完成发射后，“解锁”悬挂将底盘升起，半主动悬挂恢复状态，车辆可正常行驶，保证了车轮在越野状态起伏的行程。因此采用这种设计后，内装155车载加榴炮车体后部的两个驻锄明显比其他类型的车载炮要细小的多，也大幅减轻了车底后部的重量

值得一提的是，我军05式履带自行加榴炮也采用了油气与扭杆组合形式的悬挂，其中的油气悬挂可实现刚性闭锁，在发射前，通过车内操作使油气悬挂变成刚性支持，以保证发射时的精度和命中率；发射后，解锁即可恢复油气悬挂功能，可提高整车的行驶平顺性。







05式加榴炮和35毫米自行高炮的履带底盘均可实现在发射时油气悬挂刚性“锁死”，提高发射时的稳定性，与内装车载炮类似


由于车体处于“低趴”状态，火炮的起落部分高度得到大幅下降，瞄准手可以直接站立在地面操控方向机、高低机、瞄准具和显控终端，装填手可直接将炮弹放入输弹机的输弹盘内也并不吃力，弹药手拿取车体中部弹药舱的弹药也较为方便。

这样的设计，既解决了火炮“上车”后高度增加对操炮带来的影响，也提高了发射的稳定性，明显提高了火炮最大射程地面密集度，同时，也能够简化部件结构，降低全炮重量，缩短全炮尺寸。与之相比，为方便装填，西方国家车载炮采用弹药协调器或弹药抓取机械臂则要复杂的多，故障率也一定会高很多。






内装155毫米车载加榴炮既解决了大口径车载炮“操炮”困难的问题，又解决了底盘稳定性，提高了最大射程密集度，同时也使整炮结构紧凑，重量适中，堪称经典之作！







Archer这种“怪物”看似很科幻，但很难想象这种东西如何使用铁路输送？如何在我国这种幅员辽阔、地形类型多样的的大地上随叫随到？







车载炮的自动化程度固然重要，一方面是在高强度的作战环境下，如何保证它们的工业机器人（机械臂）不平凡出故障或在故障后有“人工备份”，一方面是其高昂的造价和维护费用是否与车载炮的适度经济性与高可靠性相悖？


环扫各国车载炮，唯我兔这边独好！为国内兵器科研人员点个赞！随着国内工业化能力在不断提高，必将还会有更多、更好令人耳目一新的军事装备出现。





https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/oz0xdw1zpAjxrpoGBvO6Fw

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 76th Group Army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

cirr said:


> *聊聊内装155毫米车载加榴炮的独到之处 *
> 
> 喜之狼 喜之狼的军事札记 今天
> 
> 某军事刊物微信号发送了一组某型车载火炮测试的图片，据其分析是外贸型155加榴炮，但本狼放大图片后，看到了该火炮典型的半自动立楔式炮闩结构（外贸系列45倍、52倍155加榴炮都是横楔炮闩配套药包或模块发射药，没有任何理由再开发一款外贸的立楔炮闩火炮还配套发射药筒），联想到前不久国内炮兵列装155毫米车载加榴炮的消息已得到证实，本狼认为该炮就是我军最新型的155毫米车载加榴炮。从图片一分析该车载炮的设计思路和总体布局，真是独树一帜、叹为观止啊，禁不住拍手叫好起来。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 国内05式履带自行加榴炮采用了半自动立楔式炮闩，能够实现半自动开、关闩，和流传出来的测试中的车载炮一致，由此推断该炮是与05加榴炮相同身管系列的最新型内装155毫米车载加榴炮（上图为05加榴炮的炮尾——展品）
> 
> 
> 各国现有的大口径车载榴弹炮的设计思路，都是采用越野能力、承载能力较强的重型卡车底盘，将火炮的火力系统安装在车体底盘后部。因为卡车底盘无法直接承载火炮发射时的载荷，各国大口径车载炮几乎无一例外的都是采用在车体后部设置一（两）个或多个大型液压驻锄，在发射时利用驻锄将底盘顶起，主要由驻锄来承担发射的后坐力，将后坐力传导至地面。
> 
> 由于安装在底盘之上，火炮“上车”后也必然造成火炮炮尾较高（重型越野车为保证高通过性，均采用大直径轮胎和高底盘，尺寸高是必然的），装填手装弹十分的困难，即便一些车载炮利用驻锄形成一个装填手的站立平台，但炮手要将动辄几十公斤的炮弹托起装弹入膛也并不现实。解决这个问题较多是采用设置输弹机协调器的办法，由装填手直接将弹丸放入协调器（如法国的凯撒8×8车载炮），协调器接弹后可根据不同的射角对正炮膛轴线，推弹入膛。同时，因为底盘较高，安置在车体两侧的弹药箱也需要设置“踏步”，方便弹药手拿取弹药。这些似乎都应该是顺理成章的。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 作为车载炮高颜值的CAESAR 8×8和ATMOS 8×8由于都采用了“高大”的重型8×8车底盘，它们都设置了大型驻锄和输弹机协调器，虽然能够在各种射角情况下完成装填，但结构复杂，重量大。
> 
> 
> 太高、太长的载车底盘虽然承载能力和防护能力得到提高，但并不适合在山岳、丛林、高原、山地等地形快速机动或通过铁路输送，并不符合国内炮兵装备“全域机动”的要求。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 采用大型驻锄的车载炮，由于驻锄重量巨大，使整车重心后移，在复杂地形机动状态时爬陡坡是个大问题。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 对于乌克兰最新的Bogdana车载榴弹炮，本狼百撕不得其姐，这破玩意儿的炮尾除了一杆推弹杆别无他物，这么高到底是塔酿的怎么实现装填的？
> 
> 
> 新型内装155车载加榴炮另辟蹊径，该车载炮采用了我军第三代重型高机动性通用战术车辆的底盘，此底盘采用了半主动独立悬架技术，这种悬挂不但能够在高速公路和野外路面之间可调变换弹性刚度，以适应不同路况，提高通过能力和乘坐舒适性，而且基于这种悬挂还有一种调整底盘高度的功能。但进入发射阵地后，处于在发射状态是时，可自动将车载炮底盘悬挂降到最低，此时，底盘处于“低趴”状态，车体重心下降，然后将悬挂系统“锁死”，使用底盘和车轮形成一个整体，避免底盘受弹性悬挂的影响，也避免悬挂部件在火炮发射时受损。在此状态，车体的6个大尺寸宽断面越野轮胎同时接地，和驻锄一起承担后坐力，也能起到一定的缓冲作用，这样在车轮和两只驻锄的共同作用下，在极短的时间内就可恢复发射后带来车体震颤，大幅提高射击稳定性。当完成发射后，“解锁”悬挂将底盘升起，半主动悬挂恢复状态，车辆可正常行驶，保证了车轮在越野状态起伏的行程。因此采用这种设计后，内装155车载加榴炮车体后部的两个驻锄明显比其他类型的车载炮要细小的多，也大幅减轻了车底后部的重量
> 
> 值得一提的是，我军05式履带自行加榴炮也采用了油气与扭杆组合形式的悬挂，其中的油气悬挂可实现刚性闭锁，在发射前，通过车内操作使油气悬挂变成刚性支持，以保证发射时的精度和命中率；发射后，解锁即可恢复油气悬挂功能，可提高整车的行驶平顺性。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 05式加榴炮和35毫米自行高炮的履带底盘均可实现在发射时油气悬挂刚性“锁死”，提高发射时的稳定性，与内装车载炮类似
> 
> 
> 由于车体处于“低趴”状态，火炮的起落部分高度得到大幅下降，瞄准手可以直接站立在地面操控方向机、高低机、瞄准具和显控终端，装填手可直接将炮弹放入输弹机的输弹盘内也并不吃力，弹药手拿取车体中部弹药舱的弹药也较为方便。
> 
> 这样的设计，既解决了火炮“上车”后高度增加对操炮带来的影响，也提高了发射的稳定性，明显提高了火炮最大射程地面密集度，同时，也能够简化部件结构，降低全炮重量，缩短全炮尺寸。与之相比，为方便装填，西方国家车载炮采用弹药协调器或弹药抓取机械臂则要复杂的多，故障率也一定会高很多。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 内装155毫米车载加榴炮既解决了大口径车载炮“操炮”困难的问题，又解决了底盘稳定性，提高了最大射程密集度，同时也使整炮结构紧凑，重量适中，堪称经典之作！
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Archer这种“怪物”看似很科幻，但很难想象这种东西如何使用铁路输送？如何在我国这种幅员辽阔、地形类型多样的的大地上随叫随到？
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 车载炮的自动化程度固然重要，一方面是在高强度的作战环境下，如何保证它们的工业机器人（机械臂）不平凡出故障或在故障后有“人工备份”，一方面是其高昂的造价和维护费用是否与车载炮的适度经济性与高可靠性相悖？
> 
> 
> 环扫各国车载炮，唯我兔这边独好！为国内兵器科研人员点个赞！随着国内工业化能力在不断提高，必将还会有更多、更好令人耳目一新的军事装备出现。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/oz0xdw1zpAjxrpoGBvO6Fw

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

For comparison

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

cirr said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PLA 74th Group Army


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

PLZ-05







https://m.weibo.cn/6004273387/4296125512817324

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 505965




Specifications?


----------



## LKJ86

Horus said:


> Specifications?


PHL-16/AR-3


----------



## Brainsucker

LKJ86 said:


> PLZ-05
> View attachment 505829
> View attachment 505830
> 
> https://m.weibo.cn/6004273387/4296125512817324



I'm curious, what is the new features, or advantage of PLZ-05, compared to it's predecessors? Like SPH-85, etc.


----------



## LKJ86

*PCL-181 155mm Truck-mounted Self-propelled Howitzer*
*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Brainsucker said:


> I'm curious, what is the new features, or advantage of PLZ-05, compared to it's predecessors? Like SPH-85, etc.


155mm Calibre 52 gun, fully automatic loading which gives very high rate of fire and bombing range.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## 艹艹艹




----------



## cirr

long_ said:


> View attachment 507991
> View attachment 507986
> View attachment 507987
> View attachment 507988
> View attachment 507989



100-round ammunition capacity, 300 rounds per minute.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## 帅的一匹

Machism said:


> China is the King of Asia for 100 years


its peace keeper and guarantee.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## cirr

155mm/52 calibre lightweight towed gun-howitzer for own use by the PLA


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

SH15

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

A formal invitation to tender for magnetized plasma gun test-launch system has been issued.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

An *announcement* posted on the Chinese Military procurement website mentions a tender for a 'magnetized ion-plasma cannon' concept demonstration system (磁化等离子体火炮原理试验测试系统). This isn't a science-fiction particle beam weapon. Rather, it's a new type of projectile-firing system that replaces conventional chemical propellant with magnetized plasma.

A Chinese *patent* for such a gun was registered back in 2015. Here's a *PDF* of the patent.

Here's a Google translation of the patent's abstract (emphasis added):

The invention discloses a magnetized plasma gun, the inside of the barrel of the gun is provided with a magnetic field, the direction of the magnetic field is directed to the muzzle along the axis of the barrel, and the magnetic field strength is from the inner wall of the barrel to the axis of the tube In an attenuated distribution, the gas in the barrel under the action of the magnetic field can be ionized into a plasma and a plasma sheath is formed on the inner wall of the barrel. The magnetized plasma sheath formed on the inner wall of the body tube of the magnetized plasma gun of the present invention exhibits pressure anisotropy characteristics and has heat insulation function, so that the radial force of the gun barrel can be greatly reduced, and *the driving force of the projectile is greatly improved, and the heat resistance of the body tube is greatly improved, and the service life is prolonged.

Upon further research, I think "磁化等离子体火炮" should translate into "magnetic plasma cannon" or "magnetised plasma cannon".

https://www.sinodefenceforum.com/magnetized-ion-plasma-cannon.t8407/*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China to test magnetized plasma artillery*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/2/18 14:47:00



A PLZ-83 152mm self-propelled howitzer system attached to a brigade under the PLA 81st Group Army fires at mock target during a round-the-clock live-fire training exercise at an artillery training base in north China in late September, 2018. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Yan Zheng)

The Chinese military is looking to procure test systems for magnetized plasma artillery, according to a notice on the People's Liberation Army (PLA) weapon and equipment procurement website weain.mil.cn last week.

Released on Wednesday and due expire on Thursday, the notice invites tenders for a theory-testing and a launch system for magnetized plasma artillery.

Although the weapon sounds as if it comes from a sci-fi movie, it will probably not shoot high-energy plasma but ultra-high velocity cannon shells. 

The notice did not elaborate on the nature of magnetized plasma artillery. However, the PLA Academy of Armored Forces Engineering filed a patent with the same name in 2015 to the National Intellectual Property Administration, according to the administration's website. 

According to the specification of the patent, the cannon will have magnetic material covering the gun barrel and a magnetic field generator to create a certain magnetic field inside the barrel.

When artillery is fired, gas inside the barrel will be partly ionized into plasma by the high pressure and heat. The plasma will then form about a millimeter sheath on the inner wall of the barrel due to the magnetic field, the patent specification said.

The magnetized plasma layer can greatly reduce the radial force the barrel takes and boost thrust of the cannon shell, making it possible for the initial velocity of shells to exceed Mach 6, the limit for conventional artillery.

By comparison, an electromagnetic railgun can in theory accelerate its munitions to Mach 7, US-based media outlet the National Interest reported. But a railgun and its power system are so large that they are not mobile unless installed on large warships, the report said.

The patented Chinese technology, however, can be installed on tanks and self-propelled guns, the specification said.

"Thanks to the increased thrust, the range of the artillery can also be extended." Wei Dongxu, a Beijing-based military analyst, told the Global Times on Monday.

Wei predicts the new technology would extend the range of a conventional 155-millimeter self-propelled howitzer from 30-50 kilometers to 100 kilometers.

The plasma layer might also reduce friction between the barrel and rounds, making the weapon more accurate, he said. 

The layer can also provide heat resistance to the barrel, which will prolong its service life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

What's the difference between CS/SH1 and SH1 (AKA PCL-09)? (If any...)


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 551170
> View attachment 551171
> View attachment 551172


Great pictures!


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 550380
> View attachment 550381
> View attachment 550382


Surprised PA didnt test this, but tested all other wheeled artillery


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Images are good, results are necessary to prove effectiveness.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

Signalian said:


> Images are good, results are necessary to prove effectiveness.


no need


----------



## Signalian

wanglaokan said:


> no need


you dont need to get defensive, unless they are toys then no need.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

Signalian said:


> you dont need to get defensive, unless they are toys then no need.


not your business


----------



## Beast

Signalian said:


> Images are good, results are necessary to prove effectiveness.


In what way, they didn't prove their result? China is no first day selling artillery and we have satisfy customer from Kuwait, Saudi, Algeria, pakistan to Myanmar who witness it's effectiveness and accuracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

wanglaokan said:


> not your business


Not mine, but PA's yes.



Beast said:


> In what way, they didn't prove their result? China is no first day selling artillery and we have satisfy customer from Kuwait, Saudi, Algeria, pakistan to Myanmar who witness it's effectiveness and accuracy.


The 122mm is doing fine, some were acquired in early 2000's. AH-4 would have been a suitable candidate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Signalian said:


> Not mine, but PA's yes.
> 
> 
> The 122mm is doing fine, some were acquired in early 2000's. AH-4 would have been a suitable candidate.


No buddy. It not just 122mm. Its the 155mm that is also doing very well. Didnt u know the famous PLZ-45 SPH? 

Go goggle it. Chinese is considered a leader in 155mm artillery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

PHL-03 Multiple Launch Rocket System (MLRS)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 557190
> View attachment 557192
> View attachment 557194
> View attachment 557195


What type is that?
Can we assume most of the old equipment belongs to CTC units?


----------



## cirr

New ultra-light 122mm towed howitzer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Beast said:


> No buddy. It not just 122mm. Its the 155mm that is also doing very well. Didnt u know the famous PLZ-45 SPH?
> 
> Go goggle it. Chinese is considered a leader in 155mm artillery.


systems employed by PA, rest i'm not interested.


----------



## Beast

Signalian said:


> systems employed by PA, rest i'm not interested.


Its related. It cant be one product is performance is good and then suddenly another type has poor quality and spec compare with its peer with its era.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

The video of PLZ-05: https://m.weibo.cn/6005843218/4369326016758562


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

So i guess there are 12 vehicles in one artillery battalion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

PLZ-05

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> PLZ-05
> View attachment 561387
> View attachment 561388
> View attachment 561389
> View attachment 561390
> View attachment 561391
> View attachment 561392


http://english.chinamil.com.cn/view/2019-05/22/content_9510897.htm 
Interesting that the 72nd Artillery Brigade goes all the way from the East to the west for training.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 561567
> 
> 
> View attachment 561571


Is that CS/SA7? It looks much smaller than its export variant.
Nevertheless, it is not artillery so should not be in this thread.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Type59

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 561993
> View attachment 561994
> View attachment 561995
> View attachment 561996
> View attachment 561997
> View attachment 561998
> View attachment 561999
> View attachment 562000
> View attachment 562001



Indians need to take note. Pakistan is manufacturing similar guided rocket.


----------



## bahadur999

https://mil.news.sina.com.cn/jssd/2019-05-24/doc-ihvhiqay0978461.shtml 
A new Mengshi 6X6 vehicle in the military. Probably 107mm but designation is unknown.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

PLZ-05

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 564436
> View attachment 564437
> View attachment 564438


Is that PGZ-07 or PGZ-09?


----------



## Army research

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 562088
> View attachment 562089


Any more info on this ?



LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 564436
> View attachment 564437
> View attachment 564438


Pla operates Gepards ?


----------



## bahadur999

PR-50???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

Does this towed gun have a name?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

bahadur999 said:


> Does this towed gun have a name?


*China revitalizes old howitzers with modern add-ons*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/7/4 17:52:35





A Type 66 cannon-howitzer system attached to an army brigade with the PLA 77th Group Army sends its 152mm shells at a simulated target during a live-fire training exercise in plateau area. File photo: eng.chinamil.com.cn

China has revitalized a type of howitzer that has been part of the People's Liberation Army (PLA) arsenal for more than half a century by updating it with equipment that suits the needs of modern warfare.

The 152 millimeter cannon-howitzer is one of the most widely used pieces of artillery in the Chinese military, and the PLA has developed new tactics and equipment to let this old weapon shine even after 50 years of practical deployment, China Central Television (CCTV) reported on Wednesday.

Fully manually operated, the 152 millimeter Type 66 howitzer is inexpensive compared to the 155 millimeter PLZ-05 self-propelled howitzer, which has a similar caliber but is highly automated, a military expert who asked not to be named told the Global Times on Thursday, noting this enabled the PLA to mass produce the Type 66.

A dozen of these cannons can fully cover a large target area, the expert said.

The aging howitzer can now not only shoot normal explosive shells, but also advanced laser terminal guidance shells, CCTV reported, noting that these shells can track targets after they are fired, making them as accurate as missiles.

Electromagnetic jamming shells and flare shells are also included in the Type 66's arsenal.

Reconnaissance drones and aim assist radars are also deployed together with the 152 millimeter howitzers, "which gives the artillery wings and eyes," Jin Shuaishuai, an officer at the PLA 73rd Group Army artillery force, told CCTV.

Unlike a self-propelled howitzer, the 152 millimeter howitzer needs a truck to carry it around, and because it is fully manual, it is slower than the automatic ones, said the CCTV report.

But in modern warfare, these characteristics also give it a unique advantage over more advanced technologies: electromagnetic jamming, which is popular in modern warfare, will not work against the weapon, the state broadcaster quoted Zhong Puxing, another PLA artillery officer, as saying.

An advanced self-propelled howitzer often uses electronic systems to calculate trajectories, and the weapon cannot do much if these devices become jammed, the anonymous expert said, explaining why the old howitzer's manual system is more reliable in these circumstances.

The PLA plans to further revamp this old weaponry to make it more lethal in modern warfare, CCTV reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

PLZ-05 under a none-artillery Brigade of 73 GA. Can't tell the brigade which is coded as 'LD6I'


----------



## bahadur999



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

PTL-02 or PLL-05


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## bahadur999




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## bahadur999

Great photos. What is L205 stand for?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/a5zJSsd1meRy10V99F0bgQ


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## waja2000

LKJ86 said:


>



China army division can't provide those solder headset to protect ear ？

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 055_destroyer

waja2000 said:


> China army division can't provide those solder headset to protect ear ？


Ear plug is more practical.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @陆军新闻 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @陆军新闻 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @CNR国防时空 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.plapic.com.cn


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @陆军新闻 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南部强军号 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @钢铁先锋号 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.top81cn.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 579786
> View attachment 579787


http://english.chinamil.com.cn/view/2019-09/17/content_9626109_2.htm 
Seems like the 62nd Brigade.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Chinese Artillery Detachment Conducts Live fire Drill in Gobi Desert

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民前线 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 581078
> View attachment 581079


First pic is PLZ-10, second one is PLZ-07
Source: http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2019-09/25/content_9635673_5.htm


----------



## LKJ86

PCL-181 and PHL-191













Via @wanquanfoto from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 582379
> View attachment 582380
> View attachment 582381
> View attachment 582382
> 
> Via @wanquanfoto from Weibo


What is it on the last 2 pics?


----------



## vi-va

bahadur999 said:


> What is it on the last 2 pics?


370mm Rocket artillery

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

viva_zhao said:


> 370mm Rocket artillery


Designation?


----------



## LKJ86

bahadur999 said:


> Designation?


PHL-191

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vi-va

bahadur999 said:


> Designation?


anywhere within 300km.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

Must admit it is the first time i hear about PHL-191. Couldn't even find info regarding it. I guess it is a new system within the PLA. I wonder if it has something to do with the AR-3 (export) system.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 583349
> View attachment 583350


You forgot the link:
http://english.chinamil.com.cn/view/2019-10/11/content_9648903.htm
_A vehicle-mounted rocket launch system attached to a rocket detachment of a brigade under the PLA 76th Group Army fires rockets at mock targets in desert area during a live-fire training exercise on September 25, 2019. _


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民陆军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @喀喇昆仑卫士 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @军报记者 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西南雄师号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民陆军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.js7tv.cn and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 586624


The Artillery Regiment of the 8th Division under the XJMC.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

?


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189820065497014272


----------



## HRK

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 577036


which system ...??


----------



## LKJ86

HRK said:


> which system ...??


PHZ-89 MLRS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东部战区 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南部强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北陆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西陆强军号 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民前线 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @军报记者 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195252595922788358


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @钢铁先锋号 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西陆强军号 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @高原战士 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西南雄师号 from Weixin





Via @西陆强军号 from Weixn





Via @东部战区 from Weixin








Via @北陆强军号 from Weixin





Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via 央视军事 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南疆号角 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @钢铁先锋号 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 600092
> 
> Via @钢铁先锋号 from Weibo


Any info about it? Name, specs and price


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via 解放军画报


----------



## LKJ86

Via @80强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东部战区 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民陆军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西南雄师号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @80强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中部战区号角 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 618332
> View attachment 618333
> View attachment 618334
> 
> Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo



Are the *A300*, *SR5*, and *SY400* systems currently in service with the PLA? There seem to be military personnel present during these firings but it could simply be an evaluation trial instead.

https://www.armyrecognition.com/apr..._launch_rocket_system_using_gps_guidance.html

https://www.armyrecognition.com/chi...t_specifications_pictures_video_11601162.html

https://www.popsci.com/blog-network/eastern-arsenal/sy-400-guided-rocket-makes-tv-debut/


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 618784
> View attachment 618785
> View attachment 618786
> View attachment 618787
> 
> Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo



But are these actual in-service vehicles or just trial firings conducted by the PLA? We haven't seen any SR5, A300, or SY300 in PLA markings.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北疆卫士号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via 解放军画报

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东部战区 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东部战区 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @高原战士 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中部战区号角 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民前线 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @高原战士 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via 解放军画报

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via 解放军画报

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东部战区 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

Please share the detail of Chinese artillery shells

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## LKJ86

Via 解放军画报

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

How many AH 4 inducted by China by now and also plans to have same light weight version in 105 MM 130 MM caliber category.


----------



## vi-va

Zarvan said:


> How many AH 4 inducted by China by now and also plans to have same light weight version in 105 MM 130 MM caliber category.


AH 4 is not suitable for PLA.


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.js7tv.cn and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南部强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东部战区 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民陆军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南陆一号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

PCL-181





































Via CCTV

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

PCL-181



















Via @CNR国防时空 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Do you guys have Artillery gun comparable to M777?


----------



## vi-va

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Do you guys have Artillery gun comparable to M777?


Yes, M777 is not good,not suitable for Chinese.

Check this out.
*NORINCO AH4 155 mm howitzers for United Arab Emirates army*
*https://www.armyrecognition.com/mar..._howitzers_for_united_arab_emirates_army.html

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/uae-orders-ah4-norinco-155mm-howitzer.604881/*

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北陆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

viva_zhao said:


> Yes, M777 is not good,not suitable for Chinese.
> 
> Check this out.
> *NORINCO AH4 155 mm howitzers for United Arab Emirates army*
> *https://www.armyrecognition.com/mar..._howitzers_for_united_arab_emirates_army.html
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/uae-orders-ah4-norinco-155mm-howitzer.604881/*


I hope Pakistan looks into it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民前线 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khanivore

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256803803036151809


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东部战区 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北疆卫士号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民陆军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

*PCL-181 brings great improvement for PLA artillery troops*
Source China Military Online | Editor Wang Xinjuan | Time 2020-05-07 10:31:47
Source:http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2020-05/07/content_9808544.htm





_The domestically developed PCL-181155mm wheeled vehicle-mounted howitzers are commissioned to an army brigade under the PLA Eastern Theater Command. (Photo/Courtesy of Weibo @ CNR guofangshikong)_

BEIJING, May 7 -- Recently, it has been widely reported that China's new generation of 155mm vehicle-mounted howitzers, the PCL-181, have been delivered to troops of a brigade under the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Eastern Theater Command in batches.* This reveals both the renewal of the main equipment, and even the overall improvement of the authorization system, tactical thinking, and equipment system of the PLA Army artillery troops.*

*Faster in response*

The PCL-181 currently delivered to the PLA Army artillery troops will be mainly used to replace the active PL-66 152-mm towed gun-howitzers and a small part of the remaining Type 59-1 130-mm towed cannons. Compared with the latter two, *the PCL-181 features "fastness" as its most prominent technical advantage --- to be specific, its "fastness" in response, marching, and aiming.*

First, its response is fast. Within three minutes, the PL-66 152-mm towed gun-howitzer can only complete the transition from marching state to combat state; while thanks to its integrated wheeled chassis and highly automated electromechanical hydraulic servo system, the PCL-181 can realize the whole process from parking to combat state, then to launching six projectiles, and finally to withdrawing and transferring. This means a qualitative leap for the tactics of the PLA Army artillery troops.

Second, its marching is fast. With the integration of wheeled chassis and artillery, the PCL-181 can reach the maximum design speed in marching, with no need to worry about the rollover accident caused by overspeed, which is hardly possible for the PL-66 152-mm towed gun-howitzer.

Third, its aiming is fast. The PCL-181 is equipped with the world-leading automatic fire control system (AFCS). Following the input of the target azimuth data, the vehicle-mounted fire control computer can automatically settle the shooting elements and automatically adjust the azimuth and height of the artillery. However, such element adjustments of the PL-66 rely entirely on manual operation.

*Lighter and smaller*

At present, the PLA Army artillery troops have already been equipped with the PLZ-05 155mm self-propelled howitzers. Why is the PCL-181 still needed?





_The full combat weight of the PCL-181 vehicle-mounted howitzer is 25 tons, only about half compared with the PLZ-05 155mm self-propelled howitzer.(Photo/Courtesy of Weibo @ CNR guofangshikong)_

The PCL-181 has a full combat weight of 25 tons, only about half compared with the PLZ-05. Since there are certain restrictions on the total weight of vehicles on many bridges and highways, the PCL-181 is superior to such heavy-duty tracked vehicles as the PLZ-05 in terms of mobility. In addition, with a smaller overall size, the PCL-181 has no worries about "overrun"(the overall height exceeds 3.6 meters or overall width exceeds the train cabin) when transported by rail, and can get through almost all railway sections to reach a freight station nearest to the destination.

Besides, the PCL-181 weighs only 25 tons, which is just within the cargo capacity of China's Y-9 tactical transport aircraft. Each Y-9 tactical transport aircraft can carry one PCL-181, and as long as there are a sufficient number of transport aircraft groups, the rapid deployment of the organically assigned artillery troops as a whole within nearly a thousand kilometers can be realized. This will undoubtedly greatly improve the rapid reaction capability of the PLA Army.

In addition, the PCL-181 is more cost-effective with a lower price, so the procurement cost can be reduced to a considerable extent while ensuring equivalent firepower. Under the premise of controlling the procurement cost, it is possible to completely replace the old towed artilleries such as the Type 59-1 the PL-66, which are now active in quantity. In this way, the situation in which a variety of large-caliber artillery coexist in the equipment system of the PLA Army artillery units will be thoroughly changed: artillery of 130 mm and 152 mm calibers are to be completely eliminated, only with that of 122 mm and 155 mm calibers retained.





_The PCL-181 vehicle-mounted howitzer will drive the overall improvement of the authorization system, tactical thinking, and equipment system of the PLA Army artillery.(Photo/Courtesy of Weibo @ CNR guofangshikong)_

*More flexible*

The PCL-181 vehicle-mounted howitzer is equipped with the military high-mobility truck chassis, which make it good at long-distance mobility on road. It was reported that the service members of an Army brigade under the Eastern Theater Command just drove the PCL-181 to their camp after unloading at the freight station. However, when it came to receiving the PLZ-05 155mm self-propelled howitzers in the past, they had to carry them back with heavy-duty wheeled trailers.

According to statistics, the total mileage of China's expressway network has exceeded 100,000 kilometers at present. Therefore, the PCL-181 can quickly reach designated areas by using its wheeled chassis of long-distance rapid maneuverability in North China, East China, and South China where the expressway network is relatively dense. In addition, the PCL-181 is also superior to the PLZ-05 in terms of maneuverability and operational flexibility in mountainous areas, deserts, Gobi deserts, and plateaus.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @光荣e家 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

SH-1 and SH-1A

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

LKJ86 said:


> *PCL-181 brings great improvement for PLA artillery troops*
> Source China Military Online | Editor Wang Xinjuan | Time 2020-05-07 10:31:47
> Source:http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2020-05/07/content_9808544.htm
> 
> View attachment 630460
> 
> _The domestically developed PCL-181155mm wheeled vehicle-mounted howitzers are commissioned to an army brigade under the PLA Eastern Theater Command. (Photo/Courtesy of Weibo @ CNR guofangshikong)_
> 
> BEIJING, May 7 -- Recently, it has been widely reported that China's new generation of 155mm vehicle-mounted howitzers, the PCL-181, have been delivered to troops of a brigade under the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Eastern Theater Command in batches.* This reveals both the renewal of the main equipment, and even the overall improvement of the authorization system, tactical thinking, and equipment system of the PLA Army artillery troops.*
> 
> *Faster in response*
> 
> The PCL-181 currently delivered to the PLA Army artillery troops will be mainly used to replace the active PL-66 152-mm towed gun-howitzers and a small part of the remaining Type 59-1 130-mm towed cannons. Compared with the latter two, *the PCL-181 features "fastness" as its most prominent technical advantage --- to be specific, its "fastness" in response, marching, and aiming.*
> 
> First, its response is fast. Within three minutes, the PL-66 152-mm towed gun-howitzer can only complete the transition from marching state to combat state; while thanks to its integrated wheeled chassis and highly automated electromechanical hydraulic servo system, the PCL-181 can realize the whole process from parking to combat state, then to launching six projectiles, and finally to withdrawing and transferring. This means a qualitative leap for the tactics of the PLA Army artillery troops.
> 
> Second, its marching is fast. With the integration of wheeled chassis and artillery, the PCL-181 can reach the maximum design speed in marching, with no need to worry about the rollover accident caused by overspeed, which is hardly possible for the PL-66 152-mm towed gun-howitzer.
> 
> Third, its aiming is fast. The PCL-181 is equipped with the world-leading automatic fire control system (AFCS). Following the input of the target azimuth data, the vehicle-mounted fire control computer can automatically settle the shooting elements and automatically adjust the azimuth and height of the artillery. However, such element adjustments of the PL-66 rely entirely on manual operation.
> 
> *Lighter and smaller*
> 
> At present, the PLA Army artillery troops have already been equipped with the PLZ-05 155mm self-propelled howitzers. Why is the PCL-181 still needed?
> 
> View attachment 630462
> 
> _The full combat weight of the PCL-181 vehicle-mounted howitzer is 25 tons, only about half compared with the PLZ-05 155mm self-propelled howitzer.(Photo/Courtesy of Weibo @ CNR guofangshikong)_
> 
> The PCL-181 has a full combat weight of 25 tons, only about half compared with the PLZ-05. Since there are certain restrictions on the total weight of vehicles on many bridges and highways, the PCL-181 is superior to such heavy-duty tracked vehicles as the PLZ-05 in terms of mobility. In addition, with a smaller overall size, the PCL-181 has no worries about "overrun"(the overall height exceeds 3.6 meters or overall width exceeds the train cabin) when transported by rail, and can get through almost all railway sections to reach a freight station nearest to the destination.
> 
> Besides, the PCL-181 weighs only 25 tons, which is just within the cargo capacity of China's Y-9 tactical transport aircraft. Each Y-9 tactical transport aircraft can carry one PCL-181, and as long as there are a sufficient number of transport aircraft groups, the rapid deployment of the organically assigned artillery troops as a whole within nearly a thousand kilometers can be realized. This will undoubtedly greatly improve the rapid reaction capability of the PLA Army.
> 
> In addition, the PCL-181 is more cost-effective with a lower price, so the procurement cost can be reduced to a considerable extent while ensuring equivalent firepower. Under the premise of controlling the procurement cost, it is possible to completely replace the old towed artilleries such as the Type 59-1 the PL-66, which are now active in quantity. In this way, the situation in which a variety of large-caliber artillery coexist in the equipment system of the PLA Army artillery units will be thoroughly changed: artillery of 130 mm and 152 mm calibers are to be completely eliminated, only with that of 122 mm and 155 mm calibers retained.
> 
> View attachment 630463
> 
> _The PCL-181 vehicle-mounted howitzer will drive the overall improvement of the authorization system, tactical thinking, and equipment system of the PLA Army artillery.(Photo/Courtesy of Weibo @ CNR guofangshikong)_
> 
> *More flexible*
> 
> The PCL-181 vehicle-mounted howitzer is equipped with the military high-mobility truck chassis, which make it good at long-distance mobility on road. It was reported that the service members of an Army brigade under the Eastern Theater Command just drove the PCL-181 to their camp after unloading at the freight station. However, when it came to receiving the PLZ-05 155mm self-propelled howitzers in the past, they had to carry them back with heavy-duty wheeled trailers.
> 
> According to statistics, the total mileage of China's expressway network has exceeded 100,000 kilometers at present. Therefore, the PCL-181 can quickly reach designated areas by using its wheeled chassis of long-distance rapid maneuverability in North China, East China, and South China where the expressway network is relatively dense. In addition, the PCL-181 is also superior to the PLZ-05 in terms of maneuverability and operational flexibility in mountainous areas, deserts, Gobi deserts, and plateaus.


I don't think PL-181 can fit into Y-9 transport plane. Sure the weight is acceptable but no the size.


----------



## LKJ86

PLZ-05



















Via @陆军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

By 杨盼

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西南雄师号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999




----------



## LKJ86

PGZ-09








Via www.js7tv.cn and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

PGZ-09




Via 解放军报

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @陆军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Enigma SIG

LKJ86 said:


> PLZ-05
> View attachment 631214
> View attachment 631215
> View attachment 631216
> View attachment 631217
> View attachment 631218
> View attachment 631219
> 
> Via @陆军新闻 from Weixin


Operators still inside while that thing fires? I'd be deaf or dead.


----------



## LKJ86

PHL-03























































Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @忠诚号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中部战区发布 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @国防时报 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @我们的天空 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民前线 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @忠诚号 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西陆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南疆号角 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

PCL-181




Via @民间保密爱好者 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @高原战士 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民前线 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weiixn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @民间保密爱好者 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

PCL-181













Via @南疆号角 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 639975
> View attachment 639976
> 
> Via www.81.cn




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270215780630622208
Which weapons are these ???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南部强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.wj7tv.cn and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rocky rock

Aren't PCL-181 & SH-15 the same thing?


LKJ86 said:


> PCL-181
> View attachment 639958
> View attachment 639959
> View attachment 639960
> View attachment 639961
> 
> Via @南疆号角 from Weixin


----------



## lcloo

Rocky rock said:


> Aren't PCL-181 & SH-15 the same thing?


Yes. PCL-181 is domestic designation, and SH-15 is designation for export.

PCL stands for Chinese words *P*ao *C*he *L*un 炮车轮 (Artillery Vehicle Wheel) - for Chinese users.
SH probably stands for *S*elf-propelled* H*owitzer - for export users.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

lcloo said:


> Yes. PCL-181 is domestic designation, and SH-15 is designation for export.
> 
> PCL stands for Chinese words *P*ao *C*he *L*un 炮车轮 (Artillery Vehicle Wheel) - for Chinese users.
> SH probably stands for *S*elf-propelled* H*owitzer - for export users.


The PLA shall called it "Da Pao Che" DPC-181.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东部战区 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西陆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

PCL-181

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274040263816744961

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999

Type-81

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

PCL-181 in action. Fired, change position to avoid enemy's counter artillery fire, then fired again, then moved on. Also note its automatic loading mechanism.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275684806374961152

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

lcloo said:


> PCL-181 in action. Fired, change position to avoid enemy's counter artillery fire, then fired again, then moved on. Also note its automatic loading mechanism.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275684806374961152


This attached video is of low resolution, just 360p. Does any one has the 720p version?


----------



## vi-va

samsara said:


> This attached video is of low resolution, just 360p. Does any one has the 720p version?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

PLZ-05





Via kj.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

PHZ-11































Via @CNR国防时空 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中部战区号角 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南疆号角 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @冲锋号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @枕戈观澜 from Weixin and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西南雄师号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南陆一号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @喀喇昆仑卫士 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民陆军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北疆卫士号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @冲锋号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @忠诚号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @高原战士 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西陆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南疆号角 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南部强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279273146642644992

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

A brigade of the PLA 75th Group Army conducted howitzer shooting training. 

Video footage at Twitter.

2020.07.03:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279050205904515072


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tipu7

I urge Chinese members, whenever you upload pics, kindly mention the names of artillery systems too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西陆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279654069200580608

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西陆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @枕戈观澜 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中部战区发布 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tipu7

Fellas, which Chinese artillery system is this? SH-5 derivative?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280716421245231106

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

Tipu7 said:


> Fellas, which Chinese artillery system is this? SH-5 derivative?
> View attachment 648906


More like a smaller version of SH-15, it is for the lightweight combined arms brigade.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国军网 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

PHL-11 (AKA Type-90)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南疆号角 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西陆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @民间保密爱好者 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南陆一号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 650392
> View attachment 650393
> View attachment 650394
> 
> Via @民间保密爱好者 from Weibo


This is something new


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OBLiTeRate TrumpTurd

Do the PLA ArtiLLery soldiers wear proper EARPLUGs to protect their precious Ears ??

Could some1 please post those Proper PLA ArtiLLery soldiers Earplugs pictures ??

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @民间保密爱好者 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 651024
> View attachment 651025
> View attachment 651026
> View attachment 651027
> View attachment 651028
> View attachment 651029
> View attachment 651030
> View attachment 651032
> View attachment 651034
> View attachment 651035
> View attachment 651036
> 
> Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西陆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @喀喇昆仑卫士 from Weixin


----------



## bahadur999



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @高原战士 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南陆一号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西陆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南部强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北陆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @忠诚号 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南疆号角 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PCL-181




Via @战鹰解码记者吴杰 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vi-va

https://www.bilibili.com/video/BV1CC4y1b7pn


----------



## Figaro

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 655504
> View attachment 655505
> View attachment 655506
> View attachment 655507
> View attachment 655508
> View attachment 655509
> View attachment 655510
> View attachment 655511
> View attachment 655512
> 
> Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin


Such a beautiful place to practice combat exercises ...


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 655504
> View attachment 655505
> View attachment 655506
> View attachment 655507
> View attachment 655508
> View attachment 655509
> View attachment 655510
> View attachment 655511
> View attachment 655512
> 
> Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*Chinese Army Brigade Conducts Artillery Live Fire Drill in East China Bay Area*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PCL-181


----------



## vi-va

LKJ86 said:


> PCL-181


video not available.


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

LKJ86 said:


> PCL-181


Video is locked.


----------



## vi-va

ZeEa5KPul said:


> Video is locked.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @喀喇昆仑卫士 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @高原战士 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 657720
> 
> Via CCTV 7


Pinpoint precision!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 657720
> 
> Via CCTV 7


There is still one left


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

PCL-181


----------



## LKJ86

Via @枕戈观澜 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

LKJ86 said:


>



They cut out the footage of the three guided rocket hits in the previous gif. Seriously, which idiot is editing this footage!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国军网 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

*PLA Ground Force conducted a live ammunition drill at an altitude of 4500 meters recently.*


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 658500
> View attachment 658501
> View attachment 658502
> View attachment 658503
> View attachment 658504
> View attachment 658505
> View attachment 658506
> View attachment 658507
> View attachment 658508
> View attachment 658509
> View attachment 658510
> View attachment 658511
> 
> Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @西陆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PCL-181

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.js7tv.cn and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民前线 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 660046
> View attachment 660047
> 
> Via www.js7tv.cn and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


very nice


----------



## LKJ86

Via @喀喇昆仑卫士 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中部战区号角 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @高原战士 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西南雄师号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民陆军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 660308


The barrel seems shorter than the PCL-181. Is this the 122mm variant?


----------



## LKJ86

ZeEa5KPul said:


> Is this the 122mm variant?


Yes


----------



## LKJ86

PCL-181

























Via @军事报道MilitaryReports from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @高原战士 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @联勤集结号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西陆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国兵器试验 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 660776
> View attachment 660778
> View attachment 660780
> View attachment 660782
> View attachment 660784
> View attachment 660786
> View attachment 660788
> View attachment 660789


Extremely impressive accuracy


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @高原战士 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民陆军 from Weixin and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @枕戈观澜 from Weixin and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民陆军 from Weixin and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南疆号角 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @陆军新闻 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @忠诚号 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 661398
> View attachment 661397
> 
> Via @人民陆军 from Weixin and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


mv3双A型摆臂独立悬架+断开“门式桥。电控可调悬架系统（EHS）。牛逼。比奔驰乌尼莫克U5000整体“门式桥”还牛。这个车真是牛的一塌糊涂。

Portal axle with EHS (Electronic controlled automobile suspension). Damn, this is advanced.





上图为MV3系列“三代军”采用的双A型摆臂独立悬架+断开“门式桥”驱动结构特写。前部钢制护板内“隐藏”着“电-液”驱动可变转向比的助力系统。

黄色箭头：上A型摆臂

红色箭头：下A型摆臂

白色箭头：第1驱动转向桥差速器

绿色箭头：十字万向节式传动半轴（从前差速器引出至驱动轮中心上端）




上图为MV3系列“三代军”第1驱动转向桥右前悬架和驱动结构特写。

黄色箭头：上A型摆臂（铸造基础件+冲压加强件并最终焊接成型）

白色箭头：下A型摆臂（一体铸造成型，并采用镂空减重处理）

紫色箭头：传动半轴（动力输出至轮边减速器上端，通过翻转齿轮组控制驱动轮）

绿色箭头：右前驱动轮中心点（可以明显看出传动半轴固定至中心点上端）

棕色箭头：双活塞制动分泵

蓝色箭头：转向外拉杆

上、下A型摆臂与车架固定端全部用锁片与螺栓加固（防止胶套溢出）；前制动盘安装防尘盖版阻挡泥沙和异物的侵袭；轮边减速器速比为4.613，轮边驱动轴为单十字轴万向节式。





This is even more advanced than Benz Unimog

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

vi-va said:


> 底盘可调 油气悬挂？不可能啊，不是mv3吗，mv3前面双A型摆臂独立悬架+后面断开“门式桥的呀。
> 
> 哦哦，我明白了，是电控可调悬架系统（EHS）。牛逼。比奔驰乌尼莫克U5000集成断开式驱动“门式桥”牛多了。这个车真是牛的一塌糊涂。
> 
> Hydro-Pneumatic Suspension System? No way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民前线 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @高原战士 from Weixin and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北陆强军号 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @ 人民陆军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @高原战士 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Figaro

PCL-181 exercises on the Tibetan Plateau

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297180872257368066

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

Very potent and versatile artilery system china posses more than what us japan combinly has

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

PCL-171



















Via @喜之狼札记 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

PCL-181
















Via @高原战士 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东部战区 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

PCL-181

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Figaro

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 664753
> 
> Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


What is the name of this?


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航天科技集团 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

New 370mm moduler MLRS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## casual

Figaro said:


> What is the name of this?


LKJ86 put this in the wrong section. This is the CS/AA5 , a remote controlled 40mm autocannon on top of the type 08 ifv platform. It's got crazy 140mm pen at 1000m with apfsds rounds. The picture shows that it's got good gun elevation to deal with heli and low flying aircraft in a SPAA role probably with proximity fuse HE rounds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北疆卫士号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

IblinI said:


> New 370mm moduler MLRS
> View attachment 665928


*SUPER MODERN ARTILLERY: **PCH-191*

The 370mm (14½ inch) rockets are used by China's *PCH-191 MLRS* (Multiple Launch Rocket System), one of the most powerful system in the world in its class. This newly unveiled system in 2019 can be loaded either with *8 x 370mm rockets (with hitting range of 350km) or 2 x 750mm Fire Dragon 480 tactical ballistic missiles (with hitting range of 500km), both are guided by BDS*.

In recent live firing exercise in Qinghai-Tibet Plateau at altitude of over 3,500 meters, the rockets could even reach almost 400 kilometers due to the thinner air and high elevation position.

Here's an older footage made in 2019, though with some early erroneous info about the max range (it mentioned just 200km) and number of personnel needed to operate the PCH-191 (three, not five, are what needed):


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

IblinI said:


> New 370mm moduler MLRS
> View attachment 665928


Footage this gif is taken from

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东部战区 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PCL-181




























Via CCTV13 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PCL-161




Via CCTV and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南疆号角 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西南雄师号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*PCL-161*










Via CCTV 7 and @喜之狼札记 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> *PCL-161*
> View attachment 669496
> View attachment 669497
> View attachment 669498
> 
> Via CCTV 7 and @喜之狼札记 from Weibo


Is there a difference between 161 and 181? Quiet confusing...


----------



## LKJ86

bahadur999 said:


> Is there a difference between 161 and 181? Quiet confusing...


PCL-181 is 155mm, while PCL-161 122mm.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

PCL-161










Via @高原战士 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 13 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

LKJ86 said:


> PCL-161
> View attachment 669857
> View attachment 669858
> View attachment 669859
> 
> Via @高原战士 from Weixin


THis thing is a beast!!


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 670404
> View attachment 670405
> 
> Via CCTV 13 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西陆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @高原战士 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西陆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

PCL-181

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

PCL-181

























Via CCTV and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @忠诚号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @80强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ZeEa5KPul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @喀喇昆仑卫士 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @高原战士 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @tob密泄 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @80强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @陆军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民前线 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> PCL-181
> View attachment 671343
> View attachment 671344
> View attachment 671345
> View attachment 671346
> View attachment 671347
> View attachment 671348
> View attachment 671349
> View attachment 671351
> 
> Via CCTV and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东部战区 from Weixin

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北疆卫士号 from Weixin

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PCL-171










Via @中国兵器试验 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @枕戈观澜 from Weixin

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @忠诚号 from Weixin

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weixin

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## vi-va

LKJ86 said:


>


one of the best.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @高原战士 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @007兄弟 from www.top81cn.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via 解放军报

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西陆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @学习军团 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

PCL-181

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @007兄弟 from www.top81cn.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 679171
> View attachment 679172
> View attachment 679173
> View attachment 679176
> View attachment 679177
> View attachment 679178
> View attachment 679179
> View attachment 679181
> View attachment 679182
> 
> Via @007兄弟 from www.top81cn.cn


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @铁肩重拳 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @陆军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @北疆卫士号 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @80强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via https://weibo.com/tv/show/1034:4572316320071726?from=old_pc_videoshow

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PCL-161

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

All these look pretty menacing.


----------



## LKJ86

PCL-181

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S10

I wonder if it's the PLA's plan to replace all towed artillery with mobile artillery mounted on trucks.


----------



## vi-va

S10 said:


> I wonder if it's the PLA's plan to replace all towed artillery with mobile artillery mounted on trucks.


yes. Those towed are 152mm caliber I think, it will be used for training and replaced thereafter.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @东部战区 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PCL-171

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @高原战士 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @铁肩重拳 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PCH-191, PHL-03, and PCL-181







Via @南陆一号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> PCH-191, PHL-03, and PCL-181
> View attachment 703188
> View attachment 703189
> 
> Via @南陆一号 from Weixin


From Rick Joe @RickJoe_PLA on 2021.01.05:

_*Seems like the first image of the *__*370mm MLRS*__* seen as part of a unit.*_

Via By78


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346253165734240257
Checked around, seems the denomination of this multiple launch rocket system is *PCL191 *(feel free to correct if it's not right), made its public debut at the National Day parade in October 1st, 2019. It has been identified as a state-of-the-art piece of weaponry capable of firing both rockets and ballistic missiles. The system is capable of firing eight 370mm rockets 350km or two 750mm ballistic missiles 500km. A report in the latest issue of Modern Ships (December issue of 2019) also gave the new hardware a name -- the Type PCL191 -- saying it was a modular launcher based on the AR3 system developed by China for the export market.

我军列装的国产新191型300/370毫米箱式远程火箭炮上西藏高原,,在海拔3500米以上高原发射,超远射击能攻击400公里左右的目标,大象国的首都辛得里,也在它的射程覆盖内...... 💪 💪 💪






我军列装的国产新191型300/370毫米箱式远程火箭炮上西藏高原,,在海拔3500米以上高原发射,超远射击能攻击400公里左右的目标,大象国的首都辛得里,也在它的射程覆盖内......[加油][加油][加油]007兄弟







www.toutiao.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @高原战士 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @高原战士 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via 解放军画报

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中部战区号角 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

PCL-181
















Via @央广军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @喀喇昆仑卫士 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PCL-181













Via www.js7tv.cn and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西南雄师号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> PCL-181
> View attachment 713474
> View attachment 713475
> View attachment 713476
> View attachment 713478
> 
> Via www.js7tv.cn and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @陆军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @兵工科技 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

PCL-181




Via @亮剑东南 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

PCL-171






















Via @光荣e家 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> PCL-171
> View attachment 737320
> View attachment 737321
> View attachment 737322
> View attachment 737323
> View attachment 737324
> View attachment 737325
> View attachment 737326
> 
> Via @光荣e家 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

LKJ86 said:


> PCL-171
> View attachment 737320
> View attachment 737321
> View attachment 737322
> View attachment 737323
> View attachment 737324
> View attachment 737325
> View attachment 737326
> 
> Via @光荣e家 from Weixin


Very compact designed.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PCL-171





























Via @央广军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

PCL-171

























Via @央广军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @亮剑东南 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南部战区 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PCL-181













Via @亮剑东南 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PHL-191













Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI

LKJ86 said:


> PHL-191
> View attachment 749930
> View attachment 749931
> View attachment 749932
> View attachment 749933
> 
> Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


first official apperance after induction.


----------



## LKJ86

IblinI said:


> first official apperance after induction.





LKJ86 said:


> PCH-191, PHL-03, and PCL-181
> View attachment 703188
> View attachment 703189
> 
> Via @南陆一号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @铁肩重拳 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PCL-181

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北疆卫士号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PCL-181


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中部战区 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via 解放军画报


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @冲锋号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中部战区号角 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PCL-181




Via @央广军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

PCL-161


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @亮剑东南 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @枕戈观澜 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PCL-181




Via @西南雄师号 from Weixin and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @高原战士 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @枕戈观澜 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CIA Mole

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 764409
> View attachment 764411




what is china longest range mlrs and unguided artillery shell


----------



## KampfAlwin

New 155mm SPH. I wonder if it comes with a new autoloader


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428035309829115910

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Riz

@Deino where is @LKJ86 ??


----------



## Shotgunner51

PLZ-45 A4 155mm SPH

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Beast

CIA Mole said:


> what is china longest range mlrs and unguided artillery shell











PHL-03 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.plapic.com.cn/pub/2022-01/04/content_10120607.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

CIA Mole said:


> what is china longest range mlrs and unguided artillery shell




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456183444061532164
PCL-191 can use Ø370mm guided rockets at range 350 km, or Ø750mm Fire Dragon 480 ballistic missile at range of 500 km. Recon, situational awareness, and precision targeting of this PLA long range artillery can be greatly enhanced by using hi-speed turbojet scout UAV like FX-500.






China new SR5 rocket launcher 300mm, 610mm mlrs live drill pinpoint accuracy loitering


China new SR5 rocket launcher 300mm, 610mm mlrs live drill pinpoint accuracy loitering



defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CIA Mole

Shotgunner51 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456183444061532164
> PCL-191 can use Ø370mm guided rockets at range 350 km, or Ø750mm Fire Dragon 480 ballistic missile at range of 500 km. Calibration & observation of this PLA long range artillery can be greatly enhanced by using hi-speed turbojet scout/recon UAV like FX-500.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China new SR5 rocket launcher 300mm, 610mm mlrs live drill pinpoint accuracy loitering
> 
> 
> China new SR5 rocket launcher 300mm, 610mm mlrs live drill pinpoint accuracy loitering
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk


how much these cost? they can hit taiwan?


----------



## Shotgunner51

CIA Mole said:


> how much these cost? they can hit taiwan?


So far it's PLA only so no pricing info (launcher, ammunition, scout UAV etc) available yet. Yes, Taiwan strait is ~180 km so well within strike range.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民前线 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CSAW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516320591170748418

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOTUU



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.mod.gov.cn/power/2022-04/23/content_4909629.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.mod.gov.cn/power/2022-05/03/content_4910185.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.81.cn/yw/2022-05/05/content_10152240.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南疆号角 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东部战区 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.81.cn/lj/2022-05/17/content_10155616.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## DF41

​


LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 844754
> 
> Via http://www.81.cn/lj/2022-05/17/content_10155616.htm


----------



## xuxu1457

The point is, the equipment is new, mostly in the last 20 years.


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.plapic.com.cn/pub/2022-05/07/content_10153011.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.81.cn/lj/2022-05/31/content_10159446.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DF41




----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.plapic.com.cn/pub/2022-05/30/content_10159125.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2022-06/28/content_10166169.htm


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2022-06/30/content_10167821.htm


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.81.cn/lj/2022-06/30/content_10167676.htm


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北疆卫士号 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.plapic.com.cn/pub/2022-06/29/content_10167419.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东部战区 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @学习军团 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2022-07/15/content_10171187.htm


----------



## LKJ86

Via 央视军事 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via 中国军视网 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @疯子白杨 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via 北疆卫士号 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via 中国军视网 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.81.cn/lj/2022-07/20/content_10172262.htm


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @高原战士 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.plapic.com.cn/pub/2022-07/25/content_10173283.htm


----------



## LKJ86

Via 央视网

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @东部战区 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.81.cn/lj/2022-08/16/content_10178475.htm

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.81.cn/bz/2022-08/19/content_10179300.htm

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weibo

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/HOME_209227/Focus_209228/15920879.html

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @央广军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via @东部战区 from Weibo

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2022-08/31/content_10181498.htm


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.plapic.com.cn/pub/2022-08/29/content_10181268.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.plapic.com.cn/pub/2022-08/29/content_10181285.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2022-09/06/content_10182887.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民前线 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @兵器知识杂志 from Weibo

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.mod.gov.cn/power/2022-09/09/content_4920562.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2022-09/10/content_10183676.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S10

I think China should aim to retire all of its towed artillery pieces in the next 5 years. Also, Ukraine war showed that having massive number of artillery doesn't mean much unless you have accurate battlefield intelligence on enemy positions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## johncliu88

S10 said:


> I think China should aim to retire all of its towed artillery pieces in the next 5 years. Also, Ukraine war showed that having massive number of artillery doesn't mean much unless you have accurate battlefield intelligence on enemy positions.


Also the capability of shoot & leave immediately becomes a very important factor to survive from the battle field. On the other side, the Indian army still has quite some numbers of the towed guns. They should worry more when there will be a border conflict.


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2022-09/22/content_10186233.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.81.cn/lj/2022-09/23/content_10186758.htm

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.plapic.com.cn/pub/2022-09/27/content_10187753.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2022-10/07/content_10189650_2.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2022-10/09/content_10190641.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.81.cn/pk/2022-10/10/content_10190807.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.plapic.com.cn/pub/2022-10/20/content_10193884.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via 央广军事

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## Inception-06

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 904314
> View attachment 904315
> View attachment 904316
> View attachment 904317
> 
> Via 央广军事



What’s the name, range, role of this rocket launchers ?


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.81.cn/lj/2023-01/04/content_10209548.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S10

Inception-06 said:


> What’s the name, range, role of this rocket launchers ?


PHL-03, based on BM-30 Smerch

It's going to be replaced by PHL-16 in the coming decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

S10 said:


> PHL-03, based on BM-30 Smerch
> 
> It's going to be replaced by PHL-16 in the coming decade.








I meant this two types.


----------



## S10

Inception-06 said:


> View attachment 909947
> 
> 
> I meant this two types.


That's the PHL-11 modular 122mm MRLS. It's meant to replace the older PHL-81.


----------

